# CleanDetail -One Special Mk 2 Golf Detail - Yorkshire Detailing



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Yorkshire Detailing & Ceramic Protection Specialist 
*Website: www.mobile-detailing.co.uk | Call: 01302 354798 | Email: [email protected]*

Today's Treatments: Enhancement Detail for Elsecar VW show.
*

Here we have an amazing example of a Mk2 golf. This exceptional example has had a fair amount of work including Engine, Body etc etc

After a lengthy chat with the customer, we went ahead with an Enhancement detail, seal and protect the outside ready for the local VW show at Elsecar.

Here is the car on arrival.






















































































































As you can see, a fair bit of work, loads of buffer trails from its BodyShop visit as well as sanding marks, Swirls and loads of window seal on the window which you will see later.

So, on with the task in hand, first it was the wheels, pre-wash then cleaned with Bilberry wheel cleaner using a mix of brush's.



















Onto the paint with a pre-wash, citrus pre-wash, snow foam and 2bm wash.










Then it was dried using Plush drying towels. Once dry again was brought inside for another inspection.




























Here is the said sealant on the window. The customer was happy to replace the window after trying all sorts but i thought i'd give it a go first.










and after:










Using only tardis, a window blade and a pair of gloves :lol:










Next onto the clay like so, using Autoglym Lube & Clay Bar










Next onto the paint, using a mix of scholl, maxolen and 3m with a mix of pads. Here are some shots while working.




































































































Once happy with the level of correction it was sealed with Poorboys EX Sealant then treated to a layer of Swissvax Crystal Rock:










Wheels sealed with Poorboys Wheel Sealant:










The exterior plastics were treated to ValetPro Trim Glitz giving a nice finish:










Windows were then cleaned and polished as well as the exhaust.

Before:










After:










Next it was wiped down using a MF cloth and Poorboys QD+ then these are the shots of the finished article.































































































































Since a young age i'v always had an overwhelming liking for the Mk2 Golf, after seeing this example I feel the overwhelming need to buy one! Such a nice vehicle to work on and such a brilliant example of a Golf.

Here is a movie shot at the ElseCar Vw show, you will see this little number in there too :thumb:

Video Here

Thanks for reading our write up by CleanDetail! Many more in depth write ups to follow!
*
*Don't forget to follow us on Twitter & Facebook to see what we are working on daily*




​


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning car, fantastic work buddy.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Nick very distinctive MK2 never seen that color great work looks fantastic know , where do you get the window blade that looks a good one compared to mine?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great work and write up Nick. 

What did you use on the exhausts? That's an amazing transformation. 

Russ.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> Nick very distinctive MK2 never seen that color great work looks fantastic know , where do you get the window blade that looks a good one compared to mine?


Cheers! the blade was just from the Autoglym Rep. Hope that helps



MidlandsCarCare said:


> Great work and write up Nick.
> 
> What did you use on the exhausts? That's an amazing transformation.
> 
> Russ.


Cheers Russ, used a few then ended up using good old Autosol as they were caked! haha

Nick


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Stunning, just stunning - great job on the sealant removal from the glass.
Its 13 years since I last owned a MK2 Golf - a minter for sunny Sundays might just be on the cards


----------



## glos nige (Nov 3, 2008)

stunning m8


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning that Nick, stunning car, colour is immense! Love some of the after shots!


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Great car and great work mate!!!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Absolutely stunning mate :thumb:
Excellent work!!


----------



## superrep25 (Mar 31, 2012)

Great job lovely car starting to wonder why i sold mine and bout a 182 clio


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Stunning MK2


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

One of my all time favorite cars in an Awesome color too, superb work fella. :thumb:


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Bright blue metallic mk2 GTI, that is the best colour they ever came in and rare as hell in good condition. I love it and great work on it too. I want one.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks just picked what looks to be the same scaper on the bay for £3.55 with 5 spare blades Stanley one i thinlk, thanks Derek


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks just picked what looks to be the same scaper on the bay for £3.55 with 5 spare blades Stanley one i thinlk, thanks Derek


Not bad! sounds about the same. Think it was around £3.40 for the scraper and £8 for 100 blades :thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Very nice Nick
Can't beat a tidy mkII :thumb:


----------



## 10737 (Dec 3, 2007)

Looking good Nick :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice and subtle looking thing. Looks a little fire cracker now Nick.


----------



## P200MSD (Jan 5, 2009)

Simply a different car! Excellent work, the customer must have been over the moon!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Very Nice...:thumb:

The front can sweep the road as it goes its that low...:lol:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

james_death said:


> Very Nice...:thumb:
> 
> The front can sweep the road as it goes its that low...:lol:


My unit has a 1.5" hump as you drive in, which is small. Never ever had an issue, even my focus gets in and out with no issue at thats lowered 145mm on the front! but this managed to catch the splitter :lol:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

cracking work as always nick

nice colour

pity tax out of date

when is elescar ill see if im off this year


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

steve from wath said:


> cracking work as always nick
> 
> nice colour
> 
> ...


lol thats how long iv been trying to get this write up done!

Elsecar as been and gone, hence the video at the bottom :lol::wall:

ATB
Nick


----------



## Greg (May 16, 2006)

Good work Nick! It was quite clean when I shot it at Elsecar, shame you used Charlie's poorer video there


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

very clean and nice looking mk2, well done


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

i :argie: the mk2 and that is one of the bestg I hae ever seen


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on a stunning car!:thumb:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Greg said:


> Good work Nick! It was quite clean when I shot it at Elsecar, shame you used Charlie's poorer video there


Haha sorry mate, just put up the first one i saw. Feel free to stick yours up :thumb:

Nick


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Fantastic work, huge turnaround and what a gorgeous Mk2 it is now!!! Love the subtle changes, the wheels look fantastic - Even better now too!

Great job!!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Lovely Golf Nick.

Super finish.:thumb:


----------



## jb93 (Apr 5, 2012)

Nom :argie:

Top work fella :thumb:


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

Fantastic work.
BUT....... what a mess of a car...How anyone can think that this looks OK being as low as it is, needs their bumps feeling!!


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

robbo51 said:


> Fantastic work.
> BUT....... what a mess of a car...How anyone can think that this looks OK being as low as it is, needs their bumps feeling!!


Each to their own really. I always think that modifying a car as all about doing it to your taste, so one way or another someone's not going to like it :thumb:

ATB
Nick


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

The afters are incredible the trim glitz worked a treat


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job there mate :thumb:


----------



## lanky659 (Feb 20, 2012)

great work well done :thumb:


----------



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

Fantastic mate beautiful mk2, i need another one in my life !


----------

